# WARNING! Uber Instant pay is having major issues. You may not get paid!



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Thought I'd repost this so people were aware. Apparently Uber is having major widespread problems with instant pay. Many drivers including me are cashing out and then finding the transaction is listed as "failed" with no money in their bank. On top of this the money does NOT show as coming back to your account.

Support is telling people that the money is still there and will be coming in the normal weekly deposits.

Apparently Uber support is jammed up due to this issue. Responses are often running 24+ hours right now. This has been going for up to about a week for some drivers.

See https://uberpeople.net/threads/instant-pay.261492/

*So if you drive now, realize you might not be able to be paid right away. Do not rely on instant pay to pay your gas or you'll be stranded.*


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

Yep it happened to me.

$488 worth.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Uber has almost 700 of mine. I drove Lyft all day Sunday...

A technology company that Can't disable a broken feature on its app.....How Fuber of them


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

Well they know it's a widespread issue. They'll work it out.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Sounds like Uber is out of money again


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sounds like Uber is out of money again


How much does uber have left?

Their last round from softbank was only a couple billion after paying investors. (most of the softbank deal went to investor buyouts, it didn't even go into capital)

Assuming no change in burn rate from 2017, uber's gotta be down like 2 billion on 2018 by now.


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Thought I'd repost this so people were aware. Apparently Uber is having major widespread problems with instant pay. Many drivers including me are cashing out and then finding the transaction is listed as "failed" with no money in their bank. On top of this the money does NOT show as coming back to your account.
> 
> Support is telling people that the money is still there and will be coming in the normal weekly deposits.
> 
> ...


God forbid we have to wait a whole week to get paid. They should get rid of instant pay or at least limit it to one time per week.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

john1975 said:


> God forbid we have to wait a whole week to get paid. They should get rid of instant pay or at least limit it to one time per week.


Well one of the problems was when the instant pay failed they didn't visibly put the money back in your Uber account. That is why many kind of freaked out. There was a risk of it being "lost". They also failed to disable the instant pay or put up a notification until many days after the problem started.

FWIW I was paid what I was owed this morning.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

never had a problem. I cash out daily.


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

john1975 said:


> God forbid we have to wait a whole week to get paid. They should get rid of instant pay or at least limit it to one time per week.


Why?
Why would you want a losing money company to hold onto money you earned. You are not an employee, but an independent contractor. So when the job is completed, trip, etc. you should be compensated immediately!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

It may not be an Uber issue but the payment gateways/processors or the actual bank. Contractually, instant pay is a benefit not a requirement. 

If a transaction fails, Uber is not going to resubmit that transaction. Too much risk to be floating around that money as it takes a day or two for the money to actually settle with Uber’s bank and the end users bank. 

I am offering loans today at the rate of 20%.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i did one monday then got a message that is will take up to 2 days. smh , they need to refund the charges if its not instant.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

I guess I'm lucky; no issues so far (knock on wood) in the PNW. I hope you get it resolved and remember to get back your instant pay fees.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sounds like Uber is out of money again


Or it's driver attrition... again.


----------

